# 2015 Cruze Push Start not working



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Imslfmade said:


> Hi All! I bought a 1.4L Cruze from an auction and the fob works as far as unlocking the doors and remote start but when I try to push start the car it says the key is not detected and tells me to use the transmitter pocket. I changed the battery multiple times so I know that’s good. Has anyone experienced this or know of any way to fix it so that the push start works normally? Thanks in advance!


Welcome Aboard!

Is the battery in the FOB good?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

